# Cherry substitute



## SECULARHUMAN (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm building a cherry night table. Can I substitute a cheaper hard wood for those interior bits that won't be seen, supports, etc.

If so, what wood.

thanks

ps this is my first post.:smile:


----------



## xelntchance (Jan 2, 2008)

quick answer is yes you can. traditionally poplar is used though what ever lesser grade wood you have that is suitable go ahead and use.


----------



## SECULARHUMAN (Jan 2, 2008)

*Cherry sub*

I was worried about expansion/ contraction. I have some cheap oak.

will that work?

thanks:glare:


----------



## xelntchance (Jan 2, 2008)

don,t see why not. go for it.

hard wood to soft wood could cause problems in seasonal wood movement.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It's common practice AFAIK. Poplar, birch, and maple are reasonable cosmetic substitutes.


----------



## JC Purcell (Jan 7, 2008)

I use alder as a substitute for cherry and red birch. The alder accepts stain well, and finishes nicely, albeit make sure you figure in extra stock, even when ordering stain grade.


----------



## punkin611 (Sep 17, 2013)

*secondary wood*

You should use a soft wood like white pine, no use fighting hard woods in places you can't see. The best high style cabinet makers of the past always used softwoods where possible. Hide glue veneering was their way of saving money and showing off. :yes:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Alder would have the best grain, color and appearance to cherry. The wood just isn't as hard as cherry however I like the looks of it better.


----------



## sancho57 (Oct 23, 2011)

Alder is known as a poor mans Cherry, It looks and acts like Cherry


----------



## Johnxx2 (Mar 12, 2015)

*Substitute for Cherry*



JC Purcell said:


> I use alder as a substitute for cherry and red birch. The alder accepts stain well, and finishes nicely, albeit make sure you figure in extra stock, even when ordering stain grade.


My son says that alder is poor man's cherry. It is cheaper but the grain is about the same and it takes the stain just like cherry. (a good match) I hope he is right because I am going to use alder for my face frames. I want it to match my cherry vanity.
Johnxx2


----------

